# resetting to factory fresh default settings



## susanac (Aug 7, 2012)

made many mistakes setting up organization module and preferences.  would like to know how to reset lightroom to factory fresh/default settings so that I can start over in setting up these and other areas.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Aug 7, 2012)

Welcome to the forums, susanac!

Easiest way to reset everything to default is to rename the Lightroom Presets folder, while LR is closed. Go into Preferences within LR (Edit -> Preferences -> Presets Tab) and click "Show Lightroom Presets Folder". Then close LR and rename the folder shown in Explorer from "Lightroom" to i.e. "Lightroom.old". Then restart LR and a new "Lightroom" folder will be created.

If you also changed the Default Develop Settings used for rendering Raw images, go into Develop, select a Raw image, select "Develop -> Set Default Settings ..." and click "Restore Adobe Default Settings".

Beat


----------



## susanac (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you very much for the information.  Will give it a try!

Susan


----------

